# What router bit do you use to cut hand-grips on bottom of cutting board?



## nicole72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Help please! I have spent all day in the shop trying to figure out how to route handles onto the bottom of a cutting board!! I have a 19"x30" board made for a family member who cooks a lot of brisket and wanted to have some hand-holds routed on underside so board would be easy to pick up…..I have tried and failed for hours in countless pieces of scrapwood to get this right…I need to know what kind of bit do yall use for the router to do this first off, because I have tried several and made a jig using a hinge mortise kit and I am failing! Any advice is appreciated thank you!


----------



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I use 1 of two different bits depending if I want the finger grips on the bottom of the board or in the middle

1. Grizzly C1261 Bottom Cleaning Bit This bit limits the cutting surface to just the top.

2. Whiteside Router Bits 1411 Round Nose Bit This bit allows the user to use both sides of the board.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

You can use a large cove bit with a bearing….

http://www.freud.ca/English/Pages/Bits/EdgeTreatment/Cove/Cove.html

Or a core box bit…

http://www.freud.ca/English/Pages/Bits/Grooving/RoundNose/RoundNose.html

(I got a laugh out of your topic tag btw)


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

If you want a smooth rounded finger hold, a bowl and tray router bit or a round nose bit will give you a clean bottom. They sell them in various diameters and with or without a guide bearing.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I used a cove bit with a bearing, as it was the only bit I had….


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I used a 1" diameter ball nose bit raised about 1/4". I used a featherboard to hold the board upright. Turn the board around and make a second pass to keep it perfectly balanced.

It is useful on the ends as a handle and also good on the sides to brush crumbs off into your hand.


----------

